# What kind of fish do I have?



## axis304 (May 4, 2010)

I was testing the PH levels of my water because a couple of my fish had died = (
I was looking up the PH levels for all of my fish when I realized that what the pet store told me one species was called isn't real (plastic tetra? ).

To describe it, its almost completely clear aside from the color line along its back and along the bottom. They are probably about 2 or 3 times the size of my neon tetras. The colors very from each one but they are all in the same spot and very bright! 

This is my first tank (just a little 3 gallon for now) and I've had a hole mess of problems. Hopefully a bit more research around the internet and these forums will help me out.

Thanks for reading,
Chase 

p.s. The tank has 2 neon tetras 2 fancy guppies and 1 of my mystery fish.
The PH was a 7.5


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

A picture would be super helpful


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Chase, welcome to TFK! I agree, a picture could get this question answered super quickly.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

Also I would tend to think your fish may have died due to stress, 5 fish in a 3 gallon tank seem like it may be overstocked


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to TFK! Do they look like this?










If so, these are glass fish that have been dyed, unfortunately. The dye is not permanent and will fade with time and the dyeing process can be stressful (and harmful) to the fish so they often don't survive long. These fish do best in hard, fairly alkaline water or low-end brackish water. They're also a schooling fish that should be kept in groups (which I don't think you have room for in a three gallon tank).


----------



## axis304 (May 4, 2010)

Of course I hadn't checked this yesterday, and I come back today after I found out what it was to tell you guys. And kazahm! You guys beat me to the punch.

Painted Glass Tetra

Mine looks exactly like that, just a green color.

I keep hearing from you guys that I shouldn't have gotten a 3 gallon tank because its causing stress to the fish and i'm beginning to feel horrible.

What size tank would be more appropriate if I wanted to have say 5-10 smaller fish such as my fancy guppies?

Any suggestions or threads on here I can read if I am a bit more new to fish on my own?

Thanks a ton for everyone's help.

Chase


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

a 5 gallon could hold 5 or so guppies


----------



## axis304 (May 4, 2010)

Nevermind, just re-read your post.

So what would be more appropriate for this type of tank? And what should I do with the fish I currently have?


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

A betta would be good for your tank.

and for your fish i would try to find someone that has a big enough tank to house them or take them up to your LFS and see if they will take em for you


----------

